# Headset for Speedster S30



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

What is an integrated headset and can it be replaced/upgraded? I have a 09 Scott Speedster S30 and according to the ScottUSA website the bike has an integrated headset. I was wondering; if I decided to upgrade the headset what would I look for and would it be worth upgrading? If it helps I don't race and primarily use my bike for exercise and training rides up to 100 miles.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

js1221 said:


> What is an integrated headset and can it be replaced/upgraded? I have a 09 Scott Speedster S30 and according to the ScottUSA website the bike has an integrated headset. I was wondering; if I decided to upgrade the headset what would I look for and would it be worth upgrading? If it helps I don't race and primarily use my bike for exercise and training rides up to 100 miles.


An integrated headset essentially does away with the upper and lower cups on threadless headsets and instead seats the bearings directly against the head tube of the frame. They can be replaced/ upgraded but (generally speaking) it's only done when there are problems. 

There are several types (Cane Creek 'IS', Campagnolo standard, etc.) and I don't know specifically what Scott uses, so you could either contact your LBS or (if you do some wrenching) disassemble it and check the markings on the bearings, if present.

Personally, if it's operating normally I wouldn't fret about it, but in the interest of longevity make sure it's maintained by keeping it lubed (annually)/ adjusted.


----------

